# Any input on DT Swiss RR585 rims?



## AndrewTO (Feb 7, 2007)

I tired searching "RR585" and was given 2 threads, so I figured i'd ask.

Would these be good rims to build up as a 3x 32h disc wheelset for CX use under a ~170-pound rider?

My recent understanding is that this rim is _replacing_ the DT Swiss RR1.2 rim. Has it been at all redesigned with it's new name or ..... ? 

All/any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

No redesign that I know of. Way too heavy for that application, IMO.

These are seriously stout rims, and I'd only use a 32h build of them when a very heavy rider is involved. Built with fewer spokes they might be a little more aero for road use than box section rims. Obviously irrelevant for cross. They're quite narrow.

For a 32h 3x build under a 170 lb rider, I'd take any of the 400-450g aluminum rims (DT RR415 or 465, Velocity Aerohead, Mavic Open Pro, etc) and some 14/16/14 ga. spokes (DT Revolution, Sapim Laser, etc.) for a durable and easily serviceable wheel.


----------



## AndrewTO (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, truth be told.....

The bike is actually a 29er being built up as a rigid, do it all unit (on road, off road, anything that comes my way). While the WW in me would love to see a lighter rim i'm letting my vanity have a little more control as I _believe_ a deep section rim would be the way to go (strength being #1 priority, obviously). Only reason i'm going 32h is that i'm not letting go of my King hubs. I'll take the weight for sake of strength, the aero effect ..... not so much a concern other than look. (and I can get a deal on these)

Currently exploring options for skinny tires, but i'm expecting that anything in the 30-something-mm range should be fine on these rims. Top consideration is a Kenda Small Block Eight at this point, but i'm told a Continental Cyclocross Speed would be a good candidate considering i'll be more on road than off.

I'm sure, however, you can see why i'd post about these here rather than MTBR. 




EDIT - tell you what, Jeff, if you see any other deep section rims that come in 32h in the Norco catalogue that you think would be a better choice, please, let me know. I'd love any other input. Same goes to anyone else, really. And good luck on your 2010 racing season!


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

If they're going to be disc brake wheels, there's lots of options for wider rims that are lighter and better suited to the task. I have no beef with the RR585, it's just not ideal for running fat tires on. 32h and reusing your hubs, absolutely no problem, but you don't need a 600g rim.

If you're limited to the Norco catalog, check out the 29er offerings from Alex rims. They've really come out with some good products in the last couple years. Also, within the DT Swiss line there is the TK7.1 which offers some more width and better strength at less weight than the 585.


----------



## MMS (Jun 6, 2010)

The RR585 is designed for tires of 19 to 25 mm width. I guess 28 mm tires will work, too, but 30 mm an bigger is too much. The TK 540 (aka TK 7.1) is designed for tires of 26 to 60 mm width.


----------



## slobberchops (Sep 22, 2005)

*Work Fine*

I've been riding RR1.2's since 2007 with Michelin Muds and Jets with no problems. No sidewall failures, no rim problems. The aero profile rides well through sand. I've run pressures 40-60 psi no problems (a little high for 'cross at times, but my weakest point isn't my cornering it's my fitness). I do a lot of mixed road and trail rides with no issues. I weigh 155 lbs. If the RR585's are the same (sure look likes they are) then I think they'll work fine. 

If you are worried about rim width, I'm not sure it is a huge deal.

For example, an Open Pro's max tire width is 28. I think maximum tire width dimensions are a little conservative. I'm sure someone out there has a horror story about exceeding the maximum diameter, but I've seen and used Open Pro's with 30-32 'cross tires with never a problem. 

Sheldon Brown (God rest his soul) has some info on the subject:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

slobberchops said:


> For example, an Open Pro's max tire width is 28. I think maximum tire width dimensions are a little conservative. I'm sure someone out there has a horror story about exceeding the maximum diameter, but I've seen and used Open Pro's with 30-32 'cross tires with never a problem.


Good point. I had no ideas that OPs max was 28mm. I regularly run 36mm tires on mine without issue.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Good point. I had no ideas that OPs max was 28mm. I regularly run 36mm tires on mine without issue.


OPs were commonly used with 29er tires before 29er rims were available (so 50+mm).


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 27, 2007)

I am currently running the 1.2's on my eno'd redline. The wheels have been flawless thus far. I run 32 cross tires at 30 and 32 psi without an issue. I am 190lbs.


----------



## AndrewTO (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you all for the input. As it turned out I wound up getting a pair of No Tubes/Stan's Alpha 340 rims instead, so i'll be finding out how that works out. Planning on running Kenda SB8 700x35 tires on them. 

Again thank you to all. :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*when was that*



PeanutButterBreath said:


> OPs were commonly used with 29er tires before 29er rims were available (so 50+mm).


because I think Salsa delgados predated the 29er and were the go to rim in the early era


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> because I think Salsa delgados predated the 29er and were the go to rim in the early era


Same era. OPs are much lighter and were the choice for a lighter build. DT TK7.1 also predates 29ers and was(is) used well into their existence, but none of these rims are wide enough (or light enough for their width).


----------

